# white discharge help



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

hi i have a 7 month old female puppy. i noticed this morning that she had a white discharge come out her genitial area after she peed. it looked like a few drops of milk. about 3 drops came out and then the last one sat on the tip of her genitial can anyone help me.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Usually a milky discharge like that is warning that her first heat is coming on.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

well she is spayed. that will still happen if she is spayed. or neautered which ever1 is for a female


----------



## BLUENOSEGODDESS (Apr 17, 2009)

after reading the responce...it' sound like how us woman are when we in heat...ahahahhaa. kinda makes sence.
better get some doggy diapers...


nutered is for males and spayed is from fems.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Many times with Tweak the white milky discharge indicated a urinary tract infection or at least the starting of one. A week on Clavamox and everything would clear up.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

ok if i notice her to start peeing a lot then ill take her in for a check up for an urinary infection. would the white discharge mean she is in heat even tho she is spayed.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

No. To my knowledge a dog can't go into heat after being spayed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BLUENOSEGODDESS said:


> after reading the responce...*it' sound like how us woman are when we in heat...ahahahhaa*. kinda makes sence.
> better get some doggy diapers...
> 
> nutered is for males and spayed is from fems.


baaahahaahahhahaahhhaa man this statement made me laugh. SO TRUE... but soo something i would say ahahha


----------



## BLUENOSEGODDESS (Apr 17, 2009)

hey alpha..your saying

"With a little work, woman can be dog's best friend!"

verrry tru! im seeing it now. lola does certain things for me that she wont do for the other 2 in the house quickly or quicker...like example go on leash from her corner and i leed her to door,sit on medallion tiles till when i open the door,then go out and perform her "duty" quickly or quicker than if one of them where to do exact same ruiteeen. now lola would play and act differently more wildly i should say lol..verry funni to watch more with the male in the house ,than if it were the femalse playing and doing same ruiteeen. lol
so yes..work work work it is to get the dog to listen and be a best friend.


----------



## BLUENOSEGODDESS (Apr 17, 2009)

hey liill..umm soory about the mispelling i type fast and dont watch the grammer part.. i hope u all know that i can type and hyphenate words or spell them funni..like this one..lol. anyway ..i hope that none of you are so internet and grmmer happy and pick on me. ;(

i short cut my spellings or try to make my points across and try ...try to make sence before hitting the send button.the way i put things are all out of good fun.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

BLUENOSEGODDESS said:


> hey alpha..your saying
> 
> "With a little work, woman can be dog's best friend!"
> 
> ...


Haha I know right? My dogs listen to me better. They KNOW I'm Alpha =)


----------



## BLUENOSEGODDESS (Apr 17, 2009)

alpha dog it is!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If she is spayed it sounds like a UTI. How long ago was she spayed? If it was recently, you should call the vet because it could be an infection related to the surgery, and she might need some meds to clear it up.


----------



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

she got spayed about a month ago maybe a 4 to 6 weeks ago


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MarcF said:


> she got spayed about a month ago maybe a 4 to 6 weeks ago


I think it might be a good idea to call the vet, and ask his/her opinion, just to be sure.


----------

